# Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

Voranbveröffentlichung MAg April 2015
*Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue?​*Quelle:
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/angler-bangen-um-karpfen-id9173386.html

Bei der Mitgliederversammlung des Kreisanglerverbandes Perleberg wurde auch über die zu erwartenden Einschränkungen für Angler im Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue informiert.

Schon vor 10 Jahren wären laut KV-Vorsitzendem Manfred Ihl große Teile der Elbtalaue unter Schutz gestellt worden.

Nun soll eine Verschärfung kommen, wozu die Pläne schon ausliegen würden.

Dass die Angler da weitere Angelverbote und Zugangsbeschränkungen befürchten, wird niemand aus Anglerkreisen überraschen.

Dass wohl aber jetzt auch aus Schützerkreisen Stimmen laut würden, welche da den Karpfenbesatz verbieten wollten, weil der kein heimischer Fisch sei, käme nun noch hinzu.

Es gab wohl ein Gespräch der Angler mit Biosphärenreservatsleiter Dr. Sven Rannow.

Es hätte einen Austausch der Standpunkte gegeben, bei dem man sich nicht näher gekommen sei.

Es bleibt den Anglern laut Ihl nichts anderes übrig, als  abzuwarten, welche Entwicklung die Managementpläne für den Naturschutz einschlagen werden und ob da Karpfenbesatz nun verboten werde oder nicht.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:
Bin sehr zwiegespalten - ich persönlich finde auch, dass Satz- und Mastkarpfen nix in offenen Gewässersystemen/Fließgewässern zu suchen haben..

Förderung von Wildkarpfenbeständen (bzw. möglichst wildnahen Stämmen) seh ich da etwas anders (positiver, auch und gerade in Zeiten des Klimawandels mit wärmer werdenden Gewässern)...

Spricht man mit Fischzüchtern, weiss man aber auch, dass die Angelvereine/verbände lieber schuppenlose Varianten haben.
Zum einen, weil die Angler diese einfacher "verarbeiten" können, wenn sie diese mitnehmen.
 Und zum anderen, weil sie für die, welche keinen Karpfen essen wollen, deutlich schwerer werden als Wild- oder wildnahe Formen..

Das Problem das ich (kommen) sehe:
Dass Schützerseitig im Zuge des allgemeinen "Angeln unattraktiver machens" grundsätzlich der Karpfen verdammt wird..
Und Wild- oder wildnahe Formen genauso geächtet werden wie Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern..

Ist ja z. B. hier auch schon ein Argument der Behörden (Großkarpfen, die Nährstoffe aus Gewässern lösen) für ein darauf folgendes allgemeines Abknüppelgebot ALLER nicht geschonter Fische (und nicht nur Großkarpfen - das  zeigt halt die Zielrichtung...):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

Und da ist dann die Frage "wehret den Anfängen" (wobei das wohl eh schon durch ist) und für Karpfenbesatz sein - oder gegen das Mast- und Satzkarpfen Verklappen in offenen Gewässersystemen mit der daraus folgenden Gefahr pauschaler Verbote an allen Gewässern?

Schade, dass Vereine, Verbände und andere Bewirtschafter nicht schon seit Jahren die Förderung von Wild- oder wildnahen Formen betreiben, statt lastwagenweises Verklappen von Satz- und Mastkarpfen zu betreiben - da hätte man dann vielleicht heute andere Möglichkeiten, ohne dass Angler grundsätzlich drunter gelitten hätten.. 

Was nun natürlich wieder zu Pauschalverboten führen könnte..

Wir werden sehen......


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Die Hantas behaupten doch immer, die Großkarpfen müssen geschont werden um abzulaichen und ihr Potenzial weiterzugeben. Bei den Laichmengen die diese Art produziert, brauchen die sich doch überhaupt keine Sorgen machen .
Oder fehlt denn eine Art im Angelaquarium ....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Sehr gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Bin sehr zwiegespalten - ich persönlich finde auch, dass Satz- und Mastkarpfen nix in offenen Gewässersystemen/Fließgewässern zu suchen haben..

Förderung von Wildkarpfenbeständen (bzw. möglichst wildnahen Stämmen) seh ich da etwas anders (positiver, auch und gerade in Zeiten des Klimawandels mit wärmer werdenden Gewässern)...

Spricht man mit Fischzüchtern, weiss man aber auch, dass die Angelvereine/verbände lieber schuppenlose Varianten haben.
Zum einen, weil die Angler diese einfacher "verarbeiten" können, wenn sie diese mitnehmen.
 Und zum anderen, weil sie für die, welche keinen Karpfen essen wollen, deutlich schwerer werden als Wild- oder wildnahe Formen..

Das Problem das ich (kommen) sehe:
Dass Schützerseitig im Zuge des allgemeinen "Angeln unattraktiver machens" grundsätzlich der Karpfen verdammt wird..
Und Wild- oder wildnahe Formen genauso geächtet werden wie Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern..

Ist ja z. B. hier auch schon ein Argument der Behörden (Großkarpfen, die Nährstoffe aus Gewässern lösen) für ein darauf folgendes allgemeines Abknüppelgebot ALLER nicht geschonter Fische (und nicht nur Großkarpfen - das  zeigt halt die Zielrichtung...):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

Und da ist dann die Frage "wehret den Anfängen" (wobei das wohl eh schon durch ist) und für Karpfenbesatz sein - oder gegen das Mast- und Satzkarpfen Verklappen in offenen Gewässersystemen mit der daraus folgenden Gefahr pauschaler Verbote an allen Gewässern?

Schade, dass Vereine, Verbände und andere Bewirtschafter nicht schon seit Jahren die Förderung von Wild- oder wildnahen Formen betreiben, statt lastwagenweises Verklappen von Satz- und Mastkarpfen zu betreiben - da hätte man dann vielleicht heute andere Möglichkeiten, ohne dass Angler grundsätzlich drunter gelitten hätten.. 

Was nun natürlich wieder zu Pauschalverboten führen könnte..

Wir werden sehen......


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Fischbesatz gehört nicht in Anglerhände!
Ich bin schon lange dafür, dass man der Anglerschaft dieses Recht nimmt und Besatzpolitik unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten von Fachleuten, von mir aus Behörden, getätigt wird.
Angler haben in der Vergangenheit tausendfach bewiesen, dass sie dies nicht hinkriegen!
Fast immer läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Gewässerwarte ihre Vereinsmitglieder mit "Spassfischen" beglücken.
Die allgemeine Praxis diese "Spassfische", in dem Fall (Groß)Karpfen, immer wieder zu fangen, anstatt sie zu entnehmen und somit auch gebundene Nähstoffe aus dem Gewässer zu nehmen, verschärft diese Fehlbesatzpolitik unnötigerweise.
Der nächste Punkt, wo sich Angler als unfähig erweisen, eine vernünftige Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu gewährleisten!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Betrifft uns ja nicht.
Diesmal sinds die Karpfenangler und nächstes Mal.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



> Fast immer läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Gewässerwarte ihre Vereinsmitglieder mit "Spassfischen" beglücken.



In geschlossenen Gewässern wär mir das vollkommen wurscht - man muss nicht jede Pfütze/Baggersee naturnah bewirtschaften.

Wären Vereine/Verbände cleverer, würden sie schon lange darauf hinarbeiten, Unterschiede in der Bewirtschaftung bei ökologisch sensibleren Gewässern (Systeme, Fließgewässer) und eben geschlossenen Gewässern machen.

Und sich Freiheiten (auch und gerade zum Spaßangeln) an geschlossenen Gewässern erstreiten, da damit auch Angeldruck auf ökologisch sensiblere Gewässer genommen werden würde.

Naturschützer würden da sicher mitgehen - Tierschützer/rechtlern kannste als Angler eh nix recht machen.

Das Problem bei solchen Dingen ist wie immer, dass Angelgegner in Behörden und bei Gesetzgebern und Verbänden jedes kleine Fitzelchen nutzen, um Angeln insgesamt unattraktiver zu machen, was am Ende auch den sich moralisch/ethisch besser dünkenden Gut- und Besserangler treffen wird....


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Förderung von Wildkarpfenbeständen (bzw. möglichst wildnahen Stämmen) seh ich da etwas anders (positiver, auch und gerade in Zeiten des Klimawandels mit wärmer werdenden Gewässern)...
> 
> Richtig , sind aber sehr teuer und nur begrenzt zu bekommen .
> 
> ...



Einen Punkt hast du vergessen - Spiegelkarpfen als Besatz ist die günstigste Variante - Schupper sind in der Regel teurer . Es gibt Angler, da zählt schon, ob ich z.B. 500 kg Spiegler besetzen kann oder für den gleichen Preis "nur" 250 kg Schupper bzw. gar nur 100 kg Wildie´s, die leider noch nicht einmal zu "Maschweine" heranwachsen - also die ungünstigste Variante ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Geb ich Dir recht, den Punkt billiger einkaufen hatte ich  vergessen..

Wäre die Nachfrage nach Wilden größer, würden da aber sicher mehr und damit günstiger angeboten...

So oder so ist das in meinen Augen wieder einmal mehr eine Geschichte, die mit Sicherheit keine guten Folgen für Angler und das Angeln haben wird..

Nicht wegen dem einzelnen Punkt hier in den Elbtalauen - sondern wegen dem., was da für alle anderen Gewässer pauschal ab geleitet werden wird..

Würde ich Wetten drauf abschließen..


----------



## Franz_16 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Einen Punkt hast du vergessen - Spiegelkarpfen als Besatz ist die günstigste Variante - Schupper sind in der Regel teurer . Es gibt Angler, da zählt schon, ob ich z.B. 500 kg Spiegler besetzen kann oder für den gleichen Preis "nur" 250 kg Schupper bzw. gar nur 100 kg Wildie´s, die leider noch nicht einmal zu "Maschweine" heranwachsen - also die ungünstigste Variante ......



Der Preis zwischen Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen ist bei uns gleich niedrig. 

Es soll Gewässerwarte geben, die eher dem Schuppenkarpfen den Vorzug geben, weil der aufgrund der "Mehrarbeit" für den Fänger, sprich "Schuppen" weniger intensiv entnommen wird. 

Dadurch wird weniger Besatz notwendig und der Schuppenkarpfen ist somit der günstigere Fisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Preis zwischen Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen ist bei uns gleich niedrig.
> 
> Es soll Gewässerwarte geben, die eher dem Schuppenkarpfen den Vorzug geben, weil der aufgrund der "Mehrarbeit" für den Fänger, sprich "Schuppen" weniger intensiv entnommen wird.
> 
> Dadurch wird weniger Besatz notwendig und der Schuppenkarpfen ist somit der günstigere Fisch


Schwäbische Vorfahren?


----------



## daci7 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Betrifft uns ja nicht.
> Diesmal sinds die Karpfenangler und nächstes Mal.....


Sorrz, aber das ist doch Quark.
Genauso wie der Karpfenbesatz in offene Gewässerszsteme, ReFobesatz in der BaForegion, Aalbesatz in geschlossene Systeme, ReFobesatz in andere vollkommen ungeeignete Gewässer, Zanderbesatz in Hechtgewässer und andersherum, Sterlet, Zwergwelse ... bis da Schwarz- und Streifenbarsch dazu kommen ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ich bin vollkommen bei Taxidermist.
"Wir" hatten unsere Möglichkeiten und haben in fast allen Fällen gezeigt, dass wir unfähig sind Besatz zu händeln. Jemand mit ökologisch/limnologischen Verstand ist da besser geeignet.
Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man das in die Hand von *anderen Radikalen* geben sollte


----------



## cafabu (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie verschieden da Betrachtungsweisen sind. Es gibt geschützte Landschaften, die in den letzten 200-300 Jahren durch Menscheneinfluss erst entstanden sind.
Unsere Karpfen die seit dem Mittelalter eingeführt wurden gelten immer noch als Fremdkörper.
Dann müsste die Lüneburger Heide auch wieder renaturiert werden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

......................................................


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Einen Punkt hast du vergessen - Spiegelkarpfen als Besatz ist die günstigste Variante - Schupper sind in der Regel teurer . Es gibt Angler, da zählt schon, ob ich z.B. 500 kg Spiegler besetzen kann oder für den gleichen Preis "nur" 250 kg Schupper bzw. gar nur 100 kg Wildie´s, die leider noch nicht einmal zu "Maschweine" heranwachsen - also die ungünstigste Variante ......


 

 Na ja, so groß sind die Preisunterschiede ja dann doch nicht, aber recht gebe ich Dier schon.
 Wobei Ich fürchte das Wildkarpfen und Spiegler da keinen Unterschied machen wenn es darum geht, einen vermuteten möglichen Schaden durch Karpfen zu vermeiden. 

 Ich sehe da bei den Karpfen lediglich unterschiedlich weit hochgezüchtete Haustierrassen und Wildkarpfen.


 Eins aber ist sicher, Fische haben die Schuppen nicht ohne Grund, die weg zu züchten mag Vorteile haben, sicher aber auch Nachteile.
 Auch wenn Angler Karpfen oft alle über einen Kamm scheren und eher das Gewicht betrachten sollte man schon überdenken was man  da besetzt.

 Ein im kalten Norddeutschland in Teichen vermehrter Fisch wird wohl kaum das gleiche sein wie ein Karpfen aus dem im Sommer wärmeren Süden oder Osten oder eben Fischen die nach Hormonbehandlungen künstlich erbrütet wurden.

 Der Wildkarpfen ist dann noch nicht einmal mehr Haustier.
 Wobei in Teilen von Deutschland vielleicht so fremd wie der Zuchtfisch.
 Wobei mir mal Jemand erklären sollte, woran ich einen Wildkarpfen, von einer schlankeren Karpfenrasse optisch unterscheiden kann.|kopfkrat 
 Genetisch, am Verhalten oder beim Stoffwechsel mag es ja gehen, aber optisch.#c

 Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit die sind schlanker.|supergri
 Das sind sie nicht solange sie gut gefüttert wurden, oder man sie mit ursprünglicheren Schuppis oder asiatischen Karpfen wie dem Koi vergleicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Ist aber hier eh alles wurscht, da grundsätzlich Karpfenbesatz (also auch Wilde oder wildnahe) verboten werden soll..

Da hätten Vereine, Verbände und Bewirtschafter viel früher handeln müssen, um durch Förderung von Wilden oder wildnahen in sensibleren Gewässern zu zeigen, dass Karpfen eben nicht gleich Karpfen sein muss.

Und die Satzer/Master dann in abgeschlossene Gewässer...

Nun jammern ist wohl zu spät - selber das Bein gestellt..


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fischbesatz gehört nicht in Anglerhände!
> Ich bin schon lange dafür, dass man der Anglerschaft dieses Recht nimmt und Besatzpolitik unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten von Fachleuten, von mir aus Behörden, getätigt wird.
> Angler haben in der Vergangenheit tausendfach bewiesen, dass sie dies nicht hinkriegen!
> Fast immer läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Gewässerwarte ihre Vereinsmitglieder mit "Spassfischen" beglücken.
> ...




Ein Recht radikaler aber grundsätzlich sehr guter Ansatz. Für mich würde das bedeuten das die Gewässer immer mit dem Optimum und dem maximal möglichen an Fisch ausgestattet sind und das aktuelle Erkenntnisse aus Wissenschaft und Forschung stehst maßgeblich für den Besatz sind. 

Meine Sorge die ich diesbezüglich hätte wäre das ein großer Teil der Gelder in der Bürokratie versickert und nicht im Fischbesatz. Immerhin ist ein großer Teil der Arbeit im Verein schlecht bezahlt bzw. ehrenamtlich. 

Vielleicht wäre ein guter Kompromiss das die Angelvereine mit Naturschutzberbänden kooperieren sollten. Somit wäre gewährleistet das man kompetente Biologen/Ökologen mit im Boot hätte und diese dann auch erkennen würden wie wichtig die Angler für die Gewässer sind (bzw. ihre Gelder). Das führte dazu das alle an einem Strag ziehen würden.

Hach! Was wär das schön :l leider befürchte ich aber das ich hier etwas zu naiv denke...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fischbesatz gehört nicht in Anglerhände!
> Ich bin schon lange dafür, dass man der Anglerschaft dieses Recht nimmt und Besatzpolitik unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten von Fachleuten, von mir aus Behörden, getätigt wird.
> Angler haben in der Vergangenheit tausendfach bewiesen, dass sie dies nicht hinkriegen!
> Fast immer läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Gewässerwarte ihre Vereinsmitglieder mit "Spassfischen" beglücken.
> ...


 
 Ihr im Süden seit doch da schon weit fortgeschritten.
 Ihr habt zig Fachkräfte die euch helfen und überwachen sollen.
 Ihr habt so viele "vernünftige" Einschränkungen erhalten das es doch nun laufen sollte ?
 Dafür bezahlt Ihr ja auch die Fischereiabgabe.

 Sollte, sollen, könnte.
Wenn es immer noch nicht läuft könnte der Weg falsch sein..

 Du meinst also es sei richtiger die Bewirtschaftung in die gewissenhaftere Hand des Staates zu legen.
 Also der Hand die es bis heute nicht schaffte Flüsse durchgängig zu erhalten und sich selbst beim Rückbau von Hindernissen recht schwer tut.
 Der Bewirtschaftungsfehler überhaupt.
 Was ist denn überhaupt ein Fachmann, reicht es da wirklich einige Jahre das Wissen anderer zu lernen oder sollte man auch noch jedes dieser Gewässer viele Jahre beobachtet haben.

 Es muss einen Mittelweg geben, wo Gewässer vom Eigentümer vernünftig bewirtschaftet werden und wenn nicht, auch Strafen durch ausgebildete  Kontrollinstanzen drohen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Ist aber hier eh alles wurscht, da grundsätzlich Karpfenbesatz (also auch Wilde oder wildnahe) verboten werden soll..

Da hätten Vereine, Verbände und Bewirtschafter viel früher handeln müssen, um durch Förderung von Wilden oder wildnahen in sensibleren Gewässern zu zeigen, dass Karpfen eben nicht gleich Karpfen sein muss.

Und die Satzer/Master dann in abgeschlossene Gewässer...

Nun jammern ist wohl zu spät - selber das Bein gestellt..


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Wie Fischbesatz?

Der wird bald nicht mehr zulässig sein! 

Wenn der Karpfen nun kein einheimischer Fisch mehr ist, dann darf er eh nicht mehr besetzt werden!

Wenn besetzt werden muss, läuft im Sinne der Hege etwas schief, da dann dem Gewässer offenbar mehr entnommen wird, als dass es aus sich selbst heraus reproduzieren kann. 
Daraus folgt erstmal ein Angelverbot, bis im Sinne der Hege ein wieder zu entnehmender "Überschuß" vorhanden ist, der beangelt werden kann!


Die Entwicklung geht zielstrebig und flächendeckend in diese Richtung!

Durch die Aufrechterhaltung der Verklappungsmentalität von Karpfen hat man das Verbot regelrecht provoziert!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Ist eigentlich völlig ok, das Karpfen nicht mehr besetzt werden dürfen (ok um die Wildkarpfen ist es schade). 

Bei uns z. B. sind fast überall Karpfen drin (teilweise auch an offenen Gewässern) Kann die Viecher eigentlich nicht mehr sehn.

Warum besetzt man nicht einfach Schleien, Karauschen etc. diese wären für mich "förderungswürdiger"


----------



## Andreas04101980 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Ich finde den Begriff DIE Angler schon etwas fragwürdig!!!Wenn sollte es WIR Angler und auch nicht DIE Karpfenangler heißen...
Zudem sitzen WIR alle in einem Boot!


Was hier in NRW ohnehin los ist finde ich schon hart!
Vermutlich muss man als Angler nun damit rechnen das eine Hetzjagd seitens Tierschützer beginnt und das die Ämter an Wochenenden auf die Suche nach Sündern geht wie vom Minister gefordert!


Genauso bekloppt finde ich, das ich gesetzlich verpflichtet bin jeden maßigen Fisch zu töten auf Grund vom Tierschutz, aber untermaßige zurück setzen muss...


Welch ein Widerspruch!


Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter aber wenn wird es TEUER!


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ein Recht radikaler aber grundsätzlich sehr guter Ansatz. Für mich würde das bedeuten das die Gewässer immer mit dem Optimum und dem maximal möglichen an Fisch ausgestattet sind und das aktuelle Erkenntnisse aus Wissenschaft und Forschung stehst maßgeblich für den Besatz sind.
> Hach! Was wär das schön :l leider befürchte ich aber das ich hier etwas zu naiv denke...


 
 Ein saugefährlicher Ansatz.
 Tierschutzkonformer Ansatz mit dem Wunsch das die Obrigkeit das Regelt was man selbst nicht kann oder möchte.

 Das Optimum mit maximal möglichen Fischen kann man ganz schnell erreichen.
 Ein ausgebildeter Fachmann muss ja nichts mit Angeln am Hut haben.
 Man schränkt einfach den Zugang durch Angler so weit ein das man auch fast keinen "gefährlichen" Besatz mehr benötigt.
 Man muss ja nicht immer alles als Produktionsgewässer betrachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



> Warum besetzt man nicht einfach Schleien, Karauschen etc. diese wären *für mich *"förderungswürdiger"


Für Dich.....

Gibt halt auch andere.....

Man muss nicht Karpfenbesatz (auch nicht mit Satzern/Mastern) grundsätzlich verdammen.

Wenn die Dreckstierschützer/rechtler mal aussen vor wären, könnte man mit Naturschützern sicher zu Vereinbarungen kommen, dass geschlossene Gewässer auch zum "Spaßangeln" bewirtschaftet werden können, um dafür offene Gewässersysteme naturnäher zu bewirtschaften und da den Angeldruck zu mindern..

Jeder, der jetzt schreit 
 "recht so, weg mit den Karpfen"
sollte daran denken, dass das eigentliche Ziel letztlich nicht der Karpfen ist, den viele aus den Gewässern haben wollen.
Sondern die Angler, die sie vom Gewässer weghaben wollen.

Und auf allen Wegen (NRW, Duisburg, Abknüppelgebot nur ein Beispiel, das hier mit den Karpfen in Brandenburg ein anderes) versucht wird, Angeln als solches immer unattraktiver zu machen.

Interessant wäre in dem Zusammenhang auch, was die Fisch(Karpfen)züchter dazu sagen.

Denn ich vermute mal, dass der kleinere Teil der Karpfen beim direkten Verzehr landet und der größere als Besatzfisch verwendet wird.

Da kommt nicht nur auf Angler was zu, sondern auch auf die Fischzüchter/Teichwirte..


----------



## angler1996 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

der Ansatz, dass in " Bewirtschafterhände " zu legen, ist mehr als gefährlich.
 Da schiebt man letztlich nur das Problem von sich selber weg und "befreit" sich von jeder Verantwortung und damit letztlich auch Notwendigkeit der Existenz.

 Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich völlig ok, das Karpfen nicht mehr besetzt werden dürfen (ok um die Wildkarpfen ist es schade).
> 
> Bei uns z. B. sind fast überall Karpfen drin (teilweise auch an offenen Gewässern) Kann die Viecher eigentlich nicht mehr sehn.
> 
> Warum besetzt man nicht einfach Schleien, Karauschen etc. diese wären für mich "förderungswürdiger"



 Na ja Karpfen vermehren sich in der Regel bei uns nicht selbst, darum werden sie besetzt.
 Zum Bewirtschaftungsauftrag gehört aber mehr.
 Man besetzt dann Fische weil man hofft etwas zu verbessern oder weil man meint es sei nötig.
 Nicht aber weil Angler bestimmte Fische fangen möchten.

 Da sind Karpfen, Schlei, Karausche dann wieder gleich.
 Der wohl häufigste gemachte Fehler ist nicht die falsche Fischart, sondern die Mengen die besetzt werden.
Weil man halt noch Geld zu Verfügung hat.


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein guter Kompromiss das die Angelvereine mit Naturschutzberbänden kooperieren sollten. Somit wäre gewährleistet das man kompetente Biologen/Ökologen mit im Boot hätte und diese dann auch erkennen würden wie wichtig die Angler für die Gewässer sind (bzw. ihre Gelder). Das führte dazu das alle an einem Strag ziehen würden.
> 
> ..



Meine Worte , wärend meiner aktiver Zeit hatte ich das ausgibig betrieben und bin sehr sehr gut damit gefahren. Man begegnete sich auf Augenhöhe, hatte ein Ohr für gegenseitige Befürchtungen und am Ende wurde sich auf einen, für beide Seiten sehr gut tragbaren Kompromiss geeinigt .


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



> Man besetzt dann Fische weil man hofft etwas zu verbessern oder weil man meint es sei nötig.
> Nicht aber weil Angler bestimmte Fische fangen möchten


Wann warst Du denn bei der letzten Vereinssitzung?
:q:q:q

Aber nochmal:
Es ist rein überhaupt nix Schlechtes, wenn Angler bestimmte Fischarten eher fangen wollen.

Die Frage ist nur, muss es in jedem Gewässer sein?

Wenn nein,  in welchen kann man Anglergerecht besetzen, um naturnah bewirtschaftete Gewässer zu entlasten?

Tierschützer/rechtler zum Teufel jagen, mit Naturschützern zusammen ein Konzept machen, welche Gewässer "anglergerechter" und welche man naturnäher bewirtschaften will - nicht jede Pfütze muss unter Naturschutz stehen, nicht jeder Fisch in jedem Gewässer vorkommen...

Und da haben eben Vereine, Verbände und Bewirtschafter wie auch die Schützer in den letzten Jahren geschlafen und versäumt, da was auf die Beine zu stellen...

Und dann kommen eben, wie hier geplant, Einmischung in Bewirtschaftung (unabhängig ob zu Recht oder Unrecht - das ist wurscht) mit der Riesengefahr, das pauschal auf alle Gewässer zu übertragen...

Das ist in meinen Augen der Problempunkt:
Dass Stück für Stück normales Angeln insgesamt ohne Gegenwehr geopfert werden wird, weil man ja als moralisch/ethischer, organisierter Gut- und Besserangler auch noch der besser Schützer sein will..

Ich möchte da nur nochmal an das Beispiel Duisburg erinnern, wo auch Karpfen für ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot in den Pachtverträgen herhalten müssen... 

Es geht da um wesentlich mehr als "nur" Karpfenbesatz oder Bewirtschaftung.

Das hier in Brandenburg ist dafür nur wieder ein Beispiel mehr..


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Warum besetzt man nicht einfach Schleien, Karauschen etc. diese wären für mich "förderungswürdiger"



Warum bringt man seine Gewässer nicht wieder dahin ( wo es möglich ist ) , dass man überhaupt nicht besetzen muss. Man muss denn nur Maßhalten und ein wenig über den Tellerrand hinaus denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Siehe:


Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie Fischbesatz?
> 
> Der wird bald nicht mehr zulässig sein!
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht immer alles als Produktionsgewässer betrachten.




Genau da kann man aber ansetzen.
Fische tragen einen guten Teil zur Ernährung bei und bei steigenden Bevölkerungszahlen muss man jede Ressource nutzen.
Gerade Karpfen bieten schnellen Zuwachs......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Man schränkt einfach den Zugang durch Angler so weit ein das man auch fast keinen "gefährlichen" Besatz mehr benötigt.
> Man muss ja nicht immer alles als Produktionsgewässer betrachten.


 
Genau das sage ich seit Jahren voraus: Der Zugang zu vielen Gewässern wird hinsichtlich der zulässigen Anzahl Angler massiv eingeschränkt => die Kosten pro Jahreskarte steigen massiv => Angeln für die gut betuchte Elite.

Ich kenne hier in meiner Gegend schon einige Gewässerabschnitte, wo z.B. auf 4 km Fließgewässer nur 5 Jahreskarten ausgegeben werden. Dort funktioniert nachhaltiges Angeln super, zum Jahreskartenpreis von 500 € (und trotzdem stehe ich irgendwo auf Platz 15 der Warteliste für eine Jahreskarte).

Zusätzlich gibt's vielleicht einige "Produktionsgewässer", z.B. die fränkischen Weiher, in denen Angler weiterhin ihrem Hobby nachgehen können.

Das alles sind die Ergebnisse einer Angelkultur mit Ziel der Nahrungsmittelgewinnung und einer Priorisierung des Tier- und Naturschutzes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das alles sind die Ergebnisse einer Angelkultur mit Ziel der Nahrungsmittelgewinnung und einer Priorisierung des Tier- und Naturschutzes.


Mein Reden und Schreiben seit Jahren!!!!!!
Das ist die Pest, gefördert dazu noch von den Verbanditen...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Genau da kann man aber ansetzen.
> Fische tragen einen guten Teil zur Ernährung bei und bei steigenden Bevölkerungszahlen muss man jede Ressource nutzen.
> Gerade Karpfen bieten schnellen Zuwachs......



 Ich ahne die Ironie.#6
 Eine tödliche Argumentation wenn es um ein* Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue *geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

All diese Reservate, Schutzgebiete(nicht nur hierzulande) usw. werden spätstens in ein paar Jahrezehnten zur Kulturlandschaft umfunktioniert werden müssen wenn der unkontrollierten Vermehrung der Weltbevölkerung nicht Einhalt geboten wird(und wir uns weiterhin verpflichtet fühlen der ganzen Welt zu helfen).

Die natürlichen Ressourcen sind in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft erschöpft und dann interessieren diese Schutzgebiete niemanden mehr.
Dann wird jede Pfütze und jedes Stück Land zur Nahrungsgewinnung genutzt werden. Das ist die eigentliche Ironie daran.

Dann können wir auch dort wieder Karpfen besetzen und angeln.|supergri


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Genau da kann man aber ansetzen.
> Fische tragen einen guten Teil zur Ernährung bei und bei steigenden Bevölkerungszahlen muss man jede Ressource nutzen.
> Gerade Karpfen bieten schnellen Zuwachs......



Ist klar , mal sehen wieviele Angler des Hungers sterben, wenn dort kein Karpfenbesatz mehr 
erfolgt ....


Terence Drill schrieb:


> All diese Reservate, Schutzgebiete(nicht  nur hierzulande) usw. werden spätstens in ein paar Jahrezehnten zur  Kulturlandschaft umfunktioniert werden müssen wenn der unkontrollierten  Vermehrung der Weltbevölkerung nicht Einhalt geboten wird(und wir uns  weiterhin verpflichtet fühlen der ganzen Welt zu helfen).
> 
> Die natürlichen Ressourcen sind in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft erschöpft  und dann interessieren diese Schutzgebiete niemanden mehr.
> Dann wird jede Pfütze und jedes Stück Land zur Nahrungsgewinnung genutzt werden. Das ist die eigentliche Ironie daran.
> ...



Nun bleib mal locker , die nächste Eiszeit bzw. Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel regelt alles von alleine. Erdgeschichtlich gesehen ist bisher jede dominierende Spezie ausgestorben ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nun bleib mal locker , die nächste Eiszeit bzw. Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel regelt alles von alleine..



Wer weiß wann das soweit ist.
Vorher wird es Kriege wegen Nahrungsmangel geben.

Bleib mal locker sagen immer die, die ihres Alters wegen eh nicht mehr lange beteiligt sind(Politiker, Verbandsobere usw.).


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Bleib mal locker sagen immer die, die ihres Alters wegen eh nicht mehr lange beteiligt sind(Politiker, Verbandsobere usw.).



Weißt du, ob du nächste Woche noch dabei bist ?


----------



## jkc (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Schade, dass Vereine, Verbände und andere Bewirtschafter nicht schon seit Jahren die Förderung von Wild- oder wildnahen Formen betreiben, statt lastwagenweises Verklappen von Satz- und Mastkarpfen zu betreiben...



Hi, genau so wird das bei uns betrieben (auf Wunsch / Vorgabe der Fischereigenossenschaft), ich kenne aber auch den Wunsch der Anglerschaft, ich bin quasi der einzige den ich kenne, der nicht über den fehlenden Spieglerbesatz jammert (sofern überhaupt Interesse in die Richtung besteht, unseren Fliegenfischern ist das so was von egal ob nun Spiegler oder naturnaher Schuppi - die wollen Bachforellen :m).

Ist der Karpfenbesatz denn derzeit erlaubt?

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob du nächste Woche noch dabei bist ?




Bin ja kein Hellseher.
Richte mich aber gern nach Wahrscheinlichkeiten und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch, dass es so ist.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

So, und ihr lasst jetzt eure Rumzickerei wer älter und weiser oder älter und verbohrter ist..
Ihr habt beide recht und seid die Tollsten..

Thema hier aber - Verbot Karpfenbesatz..

Danke...



			
				jkc schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Karpfenbesatz denn derzeit erlaubt?


Sonst müssten sies ja jetzt nicht verbieten - in Brandenburg waren die ja noch durchaus anglerfreundlicher seitens Gesetzgeber und Behörden als im Drossèverseuchten NRW....


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

|kopfkrat  ist hier ja richtig explodiert :vik:
 hab nun nicht alles gelesen aber es hat ja wohl jeder
 auf seine Weise recht 
 Auf Grund meines Alters hab ich ja nun schon eine Menge Leute kennen gelernt ,vom untersten Deppen,hohen Verbandsfunktionär bis zum Professor für Fischereiwirtschaft.
  Kompetenz hat jeder #6 aber nur was seinen Interessen
 entspricht und die sind nun mal gaaanz unterschiedlich und
 so auch ihre Meinung über Besatz.
 Nicht mal in einem kleinen Verein mit maximal 100 Mitgliedern denen man ein total leeres Gewässer zur 
 Bewirtschaftung überlassen würde käme es zu einer 
 einhelligen Einigung was setzen wir nun ein ;+
 Jeder möchte seinen Zielfisch :q das Problem ist eigendlich
 was will das Gewässer ,was gibt es her ;+ wer verdrängt wen
 Meines Erachtens wird es da nie einen einheitlichen 
 Standpunkt geben.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Wildkarpfen würden mit den Elbauen sicher gut harmonieren, da diese wärmeres Wasser und genügend Nahrung für Jungkarpfen haben.
Viele Flüsse und Seen können das nicht bieten, dort werden sich Karpfen kaum vermehren.
Deswegen wäre zumindest Besatz mit Wildkarpfen nicht schlecht und sollte eher gefördert werden.
An der Donau ist man in der Hinsicht schon weiter:

http://www.oefg1880.at/fa/wildkarpfen.php?design=noelfv

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

In Österreich hättest Du da schreiben müssen ,nicht "an der Donau" ;-)))


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wildkarpfen würden mit den Elbauen sicher gut harmonieren, da diese wärmeres Wasser und genügend Nahrung für Jungkarpfen haben.
> Viele Flüsse und Seen können das nicht bieten, dort werden sich Karpfen kaum vermehren.
> Deswegen wäre zumindest Besatz mit Wildkarpfen nicht schlecht und sollte eher gefördert werden.
> An der Donau ist man in der Hinsicht schon weiter:
> ...



 Weiter ?
 #t

 Du meinst man versucht diese dort immer schon vorkommenden Karpfen zu erhalten.

 Was sicher gar nicht leicht wird, bei den ganzen aus Ihm herausgezüchteten Haustieren und nun auch noch den asiatischen Stämmen.

 Nehmen wir mal an der Karpfen sei in den anderen großen deutschen Flüssen nicht heimisch gewesen.

 Nehmen wir mal an das dort auch andere Bedingungen herrschen.

 Warum sollte es also das Ziel sein dort Wildkarpfen anzusiedeln , b.z,w sind diese Donau-Wildkarpfen wirklich auch geeigneter für die Region als die Stämme, die dort seit Jahrhunderten vor Ort gezüchtet wurden?

 Das kann man wohl kaum vergleichen.
 Weiter passt wohl nicht ganz, die sind an der Donau auch beim Huchen weiter...muss der jetzt auch verbreitet werden?

 Welchen Vorteil mögen Wildkarpfen haben, sie werden fitter sein und sind wohl Portionslaicher.
 Möglich  also, das sie sich nicht nur besser draußen halten, sondern vielleicht aber auch ehr mal selbst Nachwuchs hinterlassen. (Wenn sie den mit den Bedingungen zurecht kommen)
 Das wünschen die einen und die anderen fürchten genau so etwas.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Ich habe nicht gesagt, man soll Karpfen irgendwo ansiedeln, sondern im "ursprünglichen" Verbreitungsgebiet die Wildstämme erhalten.
Dass die von allen möglichen Besatzkarpfen durchmischt werden ist Tatsache, aber dennoch macht es Sinn, den zumindest morphologisch ursprünglichen Karpfen zu erhalten, da dieser an Flüsse und nicht an Stillgewässer angepasst wurde.
Bei meinem Post bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass der Wildkarpfen in der Elbe natürlich vorkommt, tatsächlich ist auch der Wildkarpfen in der Elbe nicht ursprünglich heimisch, also schwächelt mein Argument an der Stelle.


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

 eigentlich ist alles Schnickschnack -schützen ,besetzen,
 ect pp .In der Natur regelt sich alles von selbst ,selbst 
 die Industrialisierung hat sie lange Zeit weggesteckt
 aber irgend wann haben wir´s dann wohl doch übertrieben.:cund nun müssen wir eben ein bischen Gott spielen
 und alles so hinbiegen wie es uns genehm ist |rolleyes
 Der Natur einfach ihren Lauf lassen ginge ja auch |supergri
 aber würde sich das alles so entwickeln wie wir es möchten  
 ;+ .Möchte einmal daran erinnern das es mal eine Verordnung gab nach der es ein Dienstmädchen nicht hinnehmen mußte öfter als zweimal in der Woche Lachs
 zu essen  und da gab es noch keine Aquakulturen.
 Das Zurück in die Urzeit ist absoluter Quatsch ebenso 
 Fangfenster für Karpfen ,die vermehren sich eh nicht 
 sondern der Bewirtschafter drückt sich da nur um die Kosten des regelmäßigen Besatzes.Leider findet er dabei auch noch Unterstützung von einigen von uns.
 Wie Taxidermist meint -"Besatz gehört nicht in Anglerhand"
 Aber die Wünsche sollten doch von kompetenter Seite berücksichtigt werden und der Karpfen gehört einfach mit dazu zumal er keinem anderen wirtschaftlich bedeutendem
 Fisch ein Nahrungskonkurent ist #6


----------



## Nordsee (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich im allgemeinen eher zur Befürworterfraktion gehöre, was ein Besatzverbot von Spiegelkarpfen betrifft. 

Auch ich aber halte es für sinnvoll den Wildkarpfen zu stärken. 

Die vermehren sich ohnehin in den nächsten Jahren (Klimabedingt) noch besser als heute schon.
Ebenso werden die meisten Karpfen zurückgesetzt, weshalb sich der Bestand auch von alleine halten wird.

Ich habe bei meinen eigenen Teichen die Karpfen mittlerweile auch komplett weg und die Wasserqualität und der Bestand anderer Arten ist merklich besser geworden.

In wie weit sich das auf andere Gewässer übertragen lässt kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. 

So groß wie es sich vielleicht anhört sehe ich das "Problem" aber so oder so nicht, ich bin mir trotzdem sicher, dass man mit strikteren Schon und Entnahmeregeln in beide Richtungen (Rückgang der Population/ Anstieg d.P.) einiges tun kann.


----------



## Sneep (11. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Hallo,

 zunächst eine Klarstellung. Es gibt in Deutschland keine Wildkarpfen und es gab nie welche.
Alle diese Karpfen stammen von domestizierten Karpfen der Römer und danach der Klöster. Eine Art gilt gemeinhin als heimisch, wenn sie vor Kolumbus hier heimisch war.
Das war der Karpfen zweifelohne, aber eben nur als Zuchtform, also als Haustier.
Es gab im Mittelalter auch reichlich Esel in Europa. Da hätte auch keiner behauptet, Esel seien in Europa heimisch.
Dass sich bestimmmte Populationen der Wildform in Freiheit angenährt haben, heißt nicht, dass das jetzt die asiatische Wildform ist. Dazu braucht man sich nur anschauen, welche Gewässer und Laichplätze diese Art in seiner alten Heimat bevorzugt. Ein guter Fischzüchter bietet keine Wildkarpfen an, sondern "Karpfen, Wildform" , denn das sind alles lediglich Rückzüchtungen, ob aus der Natur oder aus dem Teich.

Der Kern des Problems ist aber ein anderer. Karpfen haben als einer der wenigen Arten die Fähigkeit Gewässer grundlegend zu verändern. Besonders in Zusammenarbeit mit Grasfischen können die Gewässer umkrempeln.

Die meisten Seen sind in der Regel vom Hecht-Schleientyp, klar viele Pflanzen. Wenn der Seegrund auch nur teilweise verschlammmt ist, machen Karpfen daraus in kurzer Zeit ein bräunlich-trübes Gewässer ohne Unterwasserpflanzen. Diese werden mit dem aufgewühlten Sediment bedeckt und gehen ein oder werden zerwühlt. Diese Gewässer sind ganz typisch für Seen in Anglerhand
Mit dem Wechsel des Gewässertyps verschwinden auch ander Lebewesen, die auf solche ursprünglichen Gewässer angewiesen sind.

Diese Fähigkeit, Gewässer so zu verändern, ist   der Auslöser für  solche Überlegungen der Behörden.
Dass man in hochrangigen Schutzgebieten nicht möchte dass durch eine nicht heimische Art Gewässer umgemodelt werden, halte ich für nachvollziehbar. Leider haben sich Schützergruppen mit weitreichenderen Forderungen drangehängt.Das macht es fast unmöglich dieses Thema sachbezogen zu diskutieren.


SnEEp


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

ob Karpfen oder nicht,viele Gewässer krempeln ihren Bestand auch ohne menschliches Zutun um einfach weil sich die Fische in größeren Mengen
 vermehren als das Gewässer ernähren kann.Wenn nun keine andere Fischart zur Verdrängung da ist kommt es zur Verbuttung.Das ist doch aber auch nicht sinnvoll kommt aber oft in kleinen Tümpeln vor .In geschlossenen Seen über 30 Ha kommt so eine Artendominanzänderung etwa alle 15-20 Jahre vor,betrifft allerdings nur Friedfische.
 Wir sind alle Angler auch wenn wir manchmal nicht nachvollziehen 
 können warum weswegen wozu andere Angler anders angeln als wir,
 darum bin ich doch der Auffassung der Karpfen gehört auch in unsere Gewässer in vernünftigen Stückzahlen zumindest hat er ja nicht die Fähigkeit sich zu vermehren.Obwohl ich im Jahr meist nur einen fange
 möchte ich ihn doch nicht missen.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zunächst eine Klarstellung. Es gibt in Deutschland keine Wildkarpfen und es gab nie welche.
> 
> SnEEp



Eine mutige Aussage.

Recht gewagt weil sie denn auch die Donau einbezieht und so fast schon folgend den Karpfen auch im Schwarzmeer-Einzugsgebiet für angesiedelt erklärt.

Seltsam nur, das Europäische Karpfen sich genetisch von Ihren asiatischen Vettern deutlich unterscheiden sollen.
Irgendwo müssen sie sich also getrennt erhalten haben.


----------



## thanatos (12. März 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

|supergri ja erkennt man sofort an der etwas gelbliche Färbung
     an den Schlitzaugen und der erfolgreichste Köder sind
 Reiswaffeln mit Sojasousse.

 nun macht euch man nicht ins Hemd :m
 Verbote sind imme für´n Po


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Verbot von Karpfenbesatz in Brandenburg/Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue.?*

Der Diskurs in wie weit Karpfen heimisch oder nicht sind, ob die besetzt werden dürfen oder nicht, geht in die nächste Runde.
http://www.nnn.de/lokales/prignitz/ist-der-karpfen-einer-von-uns-id9429871.html


----------

